# French native looking for a job in KL ...



## Azalya

Hi there,

I'm a French native speaker looking for a suitable position in any field...
I have teaching and translation experience, but I'm flexible. 

I'm currently in France, but planning to relocate soon in KL (May).
I have been living there for a while few years ago and try hard to come back ..

Please let me know if there is any vacancy.

Any help will be appreciate...

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Nemo.

Hi I saw your posting on another board and I would say if you know Malaysia you know getting a job just like that as an expat is basically zero. You need personal contacts and they are made on the ground by working there.

Expats in Malaysia are either brought in by multiple nationals or are those that were brought in, settled down and have a good network.

You don't mention your skills. You need to have something a Malaysian can't do (or shortage of said skills) and be qualified and generally over 28. Speaking French is hardly an in demand skill!

I know this may sound negative but that is the reality of Malaysia!


----------



## Azalya

Hi Nemo, 

Thanks for your reply and for sharing your outlook.

Sorry but I didn't mention in my posting that I was looking for an expat contract...Even though we're in an expat forum. 

I know the reality of Malaysia, and that it could sound impossible to get an expat contract from there without a good network and based only on French Language skills...

Anyway, I 'm just looking a job there, and don't have problem with being hired on a local contract. I thought that I could find some help here, or maybe some offers...

I moved there few years ago, coming on my own, without knowing anybody. I get a job as Translator, and French teacher then .... so...


----------



## Nemo.

Hi but as you a foreigner you an expat. Working illegally carries heavy penalties and not many would risk employing you. I didn't refer to "expat packages" I meant any job for any foreigner (well apart from lower paid foreign workers, typically bangledishi, vietnamize etc, who are on wps but these are not for westerners - typically treated not much better than slaves)

The only people I have known that got jobs locally had contacts. You need a work permit and a salary of at least 5k to do get a wp. That is still a low salary IMHO but enough to live off. 

I'm guessing there is a girl involved? Same old same old story.....


----------



## ayamkampung

well... honestly it will be tough to live here with a job as most jobs are underpaid and cost of living is spiraling for the locals


----------



## Sylvlim

Hi. 

What is your career background and qualification?


----------



## bdc

Azalya said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a French native speaker looking for a suitable position in any field...
> I have teaching and translation experience, but I'm flexible.
> 
> I'm currently in France, but planning to relocate soon in KL (May).
> I have been living there for a while few years ago and try hard to come back ..
> 
> Please let me know if there is any vacancy.
> 
> Any help will be appreciate...
> 
> Merci beaucoup!


On recherche quelqu'un pour enseigner le français dans notre établissement.
Contactez moi sur mon adresse perso (j'espère que c'est possible)
Autrement, je la donnerai via ce forum.
C'est urgent btw....


----------



## ayamkampung

you can always try jobstreet


----------



## annie11

jobstreet and kelly services are the top agencies in malaysia


----------



## Nemo.

annie11 said:


> jobstreet and kelly services are the top agencies in malaysia


Not for expat jobs! Expat jobs re higher end jobs that don't get advertised. Even in uk half of jobs are found by personal contacts (at manager or professional level jobs = expat roles) in Malaysia ? Almost all for locals. As I said before I've know people turn up for jobs and just waste time and money. Sad to see. All those I ever met who found work had a network from a previous expat job. You can go it alone but need to be one of the boys here! Of course some lucky individual may do it, and was easier 10 years ago and in a few fields easier like the oil industry or aviation. Although in both cases contacts would exist from within the industry to help!


----------



## Azalya

bdc said:


> On recherche quelqu'un pour enseigner le français dans notre établissement.
> Contactez moi sur mon adresse perso (j'espère que c'est possible)
> Autrement, je la donnerai via ce forum.
> C'est urgent btw....


Bonjour, 

Je vous réponds avec beaucoup de retard et je m'en excuse.
Si toutefois, le poste est toujours à pourvoir, je serais ravie...
Je n'ai pas pu avoir accès à vos coordonnées, et ne peux vous contacter seulement par le biais du forum.
Pourriez-vous me les communiquer ou alors celles de l'établissement.

En vous remerciant,


----------

